# Critical Skill Visa - RSA PhD Graduate



## capeluo (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi to all,

I am new to this site and also new to the work visa issue. I have recently received my PhD degree in South Africa. I am wondering what documents do I need to apply for the critical skills visa? The document listed in the critical skills list under Doctoral Graduate (Acquired in RSA) seems very few, only 2 documents needed apart from the general documents requirement for all work visa applicants: 
1. A letter of recommendation from a SA public higher education institution (my University).
2. Proof in the form of a sworn affidavit that I have no contractual obligations to return to my own country.

Do I need a confirmation letter from a professional body? And will I receive a 12 months visa or 5 years visa (I have no employment contract)?

Many thanks for your advices!! 

Joey


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Dear Joey,

You will receive a 12 month visa if you do not provide an employment contract, or letter of employment. 

I would recommend making contact with your professional body, as you would need to have been at least registered. 
/SNIP/


----------

